# D-1 All-Defensive Team



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

If you had to pick an all defensive team for all of 1a, who would be on it?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

E. Okufor(UCONN)/A. Johnson(MIZZOU) - C
J. Thomas(TEXAS)/D. Rice(MIA) - PF
H. Warrick(CUSE)/L. Jackson(OREGON) - SF
G. McNamera(CUSE)/B. Gordon(UCONN) -SG
C. Duhon(DUKE)/E. Craven(USC) - PG

Might be a lil off wit the guards... They'd be one helluva squad though... What ya'll think?... Peace


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Do you think Felton could be in the mix.. Apparently he has been working on his lateral quickness (EVEN THOUGH IT IS EXCEPTIONAL) and his upper body to guard bigger guards..


but Eagle i give u 5 stars for your posts..


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> E. Okufor(UCONN)/A. Johnson(MIZZOU) - C
> J. Thomas(TEXAS)/D. Rice(MIA) - PF
> H. Warrick(CUSE)/L. Jackson(OREGON) - SF
> ...


i like this lineup..but i would change the PG to Cliff Hawkins of UK


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> i like this lineup..but i would change the PG to Cliff Hawkins of UK


Agreed. Eagle, I like that list, but Hawkins has to be one of the best defenders in the nation, so I'd go ahead and put him at PG. Other than that, great list. :clap:


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

E. Okufor(UCONN)/A. Johnson(MIZZOU) - C
J. Thomas(TEXAS)/D. Rice(MIA) - PF
H. Warrick(CUSE)/L. Jackson(OREGON) - SF
G. McNamera(CUSE)/B. Gordon(UCONN)/J. Hodge(NCST) - SG
C. Hawkins(UK)/E. Craven(USC)/R. Felton(UNC) - PG


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

C - David Harrison
PF - Emeka Okafor
SF - Hakim Warrick
SG - Romain Sato
PG - Cliff Hawkins


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I guess I was under the impression that Gerry McNamara didn't have the footspeed in any way, shape, or form, to keep up with opposing PG's. If you're talking defenders at the 1 spot, Aaron Miles and Devin Harris have to come into the discussion.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

royal ivey and the guy from purdue(i think he was big ten defensive player of the year last year but i can't remember his name) need to be on those teams somewhere.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> E. Okufor(UCONN)/A. Johnson(MIZZOU) - C
> J. Thomas(TEXAS)/D. Rice(MIA) - PF
> H. Warrick(CUSE)/L. Jackson(OREGON) - SF
> ...


To me, that looks more like an all american squad than an all defense squad...most of the best defenders are more obscure. Is Jonas Hayes coming back to Georgia for his final year? If so, put him down, because his post defense is exceptional.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Jus my picks ya'll... Feel free to post yours... I'd put mine up against anybody else's... Jackson and Gerry Mc(ova 2 stls a game wit his slow azz)are the only questions ya'll can raise!... Every one else more than holds they own weight... Ivey... Hayes... Harris... Do belong on this squad... I've seen Miles play... IMO He doesn't make the grade... Peace


----------



## BigBadJack (Jun 24, 2003)

Kyle Davis for Auburn must be considered.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I agree about Hawkins. He is awesome to watch. You could call him Elmer because he sticks like glue!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> I agree about Hawkins. He is awesome to watch. You could call him Elmer because he sticks like glue!


:stupid: :joke:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> :stupid: :joke:


:mrt:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gerry Mcnamara was one of the worst defenders in college basketball that I have EVER saw all of last year during the regular season. He had no clue how to play the 2-3, and Cuse was giving up a ridiculous amount of easy looks from 3 and IT WAS ALL HIS FAULT for almost all of the breakdowns. Took a ridiculous amount of risks (hence the high amount of steals, which is a fairly worthless stat to judge players defensive value)

He did improve by March, but he is certainly not a top defender.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

So what's your defensive team?... Huh?... Only one other cat has listed their D.1 Defensive team other than me... Ha... It's coo though... They were jus who I would pick this season... All my picks may not be college hoops best defensive cats in your mind's...But if you only have one cat(Gerry)to down then I'd take your criticism as a compliment... Peace


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

What about SG Tim Pickett? He was one of the NCAAs leaders in steals last year.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

C - Emeka Okafor/D'or Fischer/ Nick Billings
PF - James Thomas/ Deng Gai/ Kyle Davis
SF - Hakim Warrick/ Zakee Wadood/ Herve Laminza
SG - Marcus Smallwood/ Charles Gaines/ Tim Pickett
PG - Ryan Sidney/ Aaron Miles/ Marques Green

theres my 15 man all-defensive roster


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

OwnTheBlocks, please check your PMs.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

update to my list - ryan sidney quit the team at BC and probably won't be on a D1 roster this season

and if you guys don't recognize zakee wadood or d'ior fischer, well they are probably two of the most intriguing non-household names in the NCAA

zakee wadood averaged something like 17 points 10 rebounds 4 assists 3 steals 2 blocks as a 6'5 big man at ETSU in the socon, and he was instrumental in getting them a conference championship and a strong showing against wake in the first round of the NCAAs

d'or fischer is a 6'11 big man who will be attending WVU this year after playing at northwestern state (southland conference) two seasons ago, where he had an almost triple double coming out party against winthrop in the play-in game in the NCAA tournament...he has a 7'6 wingspan, cat-quick lateral mobility, and is a bouncy jumper with good timing, much like theo ratliff..he never played high school ball and i think he was discovered on a playground at a military base or something, so the sky is the limit for this guy


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Royal Ivey is the best defensive guard in the ncaa's right now


----------

